# Nob pier



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Long story short fished NOB last night from midnight to about 3. North wind brought out the big croakers. I lost count on how many I caught. I saw several juvenile black drum come up. But my highlight was the 18 in flounder I caught on cut bait.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Not sure why it posted sideways.


----------



## OD_fisherman (May 9, 2015)

I was there also and got skunked. I left like at 1000. What kind of cut bait?


----------



## fish all day (Aug 6, 2015)

NOB_legend said:


> Long story short fished NOB last night from midnight to about 3. North wind brought out the big croakers. I lost count on how many I caught. I saw several juvenile black drum come up. But my highlight was the 18 in flounder I caught on cut bait.
> 
> View attachment 16479


Nice catch where did u go


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

OD I'm not sure what it was it was something my friend bought at Wally world that simply stated cut bait on the bag. It was in a blue and yellow bag. fish all day I was at the naval base in norfolk.


----------



## jimrup85 (May 28, 2015)

NOB_legend, can you tell me if I have to purchase a pier pass to fish NOB pier (like Cheatham Annex and USCG Base Yorktown)? If so, how much does it cost. Is the pier the only place on NOB to fish or are there other locations (seem to remember someone, maybe you, mentioning rocks)? Also, can you fish there 24 hours a day or only during the day (like USCG-Y) or only at night (like CA)? What about on the weekend? Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Michigan1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Back in the day when I was stationed at NOB (97-99) me and my buddies fished that pier all night long. Caught tons of flounder, croaker, spots, blues, and even a couple stripers. Caught most of the flounder on mud minnows and mullet but when we ran out of those, a 3-4" strip of squid drug along the bottom worked just fine. Had a lot of fun and caught a lot of fish out there.
We'd do the dame at Cheatam Annex but would mostly pass time letting squid sit on the bottom until the tide got rippin good, then we'd go find the stripers. It was nothing to catch 100+ on a good night (schoolie size mostly 15-21"). Only thing we'd use for those was a 1/4 jig head and 3-4" white or chartreuse curly tail grub. Burn that thing close to the pier through the lights just under the surface so you could see it and hold on! Those strikes were so vicious they would nearly rip the rod out of your hand.


----------



## NOB_legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Jim you do not need a pass like at cheathem annex. The pier is open 24 hours. Technically it is the only place to fish, but I see people fish on the rocks all the time.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

where do I get a pass


----------



## jimrup85 (May 28, 2015)

NOB_legend said:


> Jim you do not need a pass like at cheathem annex. The pier is open 24 hours. Technically it is the only place to fish, but I see people fish on the rocks all the time.


Thanks for the info. It sounds like the best time to fish out there is at night?? Also, if I remember, the pier is covered, correct? Might be good to fish there on this rainy upcoming weekend.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Killin'em!!! Nice work sir


----------

